# Deux windows ... question



## Jo6466 (19 Février 2018)

Windows XP est installé sur mon mac et divers logiciels windows aussi
J'ai installé hier windows 10 en conservant XP ... paralles desktop me les propose bien tous les deux .. jusque là tout est ok

Je voudrais supprimer XP
Existe-t-il un moyen de transférer les logiciels ainsi que leurs documents du XP vers WIN10 sans devoir les réinstaller?


----------

